# Tank Cycled Already?



## dvorak (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm kinda nervous about our tank right now. It's a week or two old 20gal and seems like it's cycled already, but I doubt it. We started with 3 Zebra Danios and some low light plants. I saw an ammonia spike in a couple days and now it's reading zero across the board, zero ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates. (FYI I'm using the API Freshwater master test kit) I also took it to the store to have them double check it and they got the same results (they use and older version of the same kit i have). The guy at the store suggested that our 3 Danios aren't putting out much ammonia so we got 3 Glowlight Danios, totaling 6 fish in our tank. It's been a couple days and I tested again, with the same results. Zero on all. Our tank it's kept at a steady 75F-76F, and the fish seem fine and lively. The PH is always 7 when i test.

On a side note, we noticed that a snail has hitched a ride off one of the plants we got from the store and is now in out tank. The guy at the store said to remove it. Should I, or will it be fine to leave it?

Thanks!


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Nope, you'll see nitrate if it's cycled. The ammonia doesn't just disappear, it gets converted ultimately to nitrate. What was the reading when you did see ammonia?

You can leave the snail, but know that those kind of snails reproduce like crazy so you could have 100 next week. :lol:


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

I have never detected any nitrate in any of my tanks, and I have 18 of them set up at the moment. The plants consume mine.


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

I kind of doubt it would cycle in less than two weeks and that three plants would consume all traces of nitrate before it showed up, though. If the ammonia was low enough they might have consumed that though.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

I was responding to the part about "you'll see nitrate when it's cycled." My point is that I don't.

Maybe she has a lot of nitrite, though.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Chances are good she will see some nitrates, 3 plants aren't much, though they will help. It's going to be a good thing because when things get going the tank will need the help.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

... Sorry, this is completely off-topic, but.... How do we know she's a she?  Sorry! Maybe dvorak is a guy...


----------



## dvorak (Mar 12, 2012)

phlyergirl said:


> What was the reading when you did see ammonia


It peaked around 4.0 ppm



iheartfish:) said:


> ... Sorry, this is completely off-topic, but.... How do we know she's a she?  Sorry! Maybe dvorak is a guy...


Correct you are, I am a guy! I just thought they were talking about phlyergirl so i didn't say anything


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Hmm. Are you shaking the bejesus out of the nitrate test bottles and vial?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

lol, everyone thought I was a guy for like 5 years. It doesn't matter. Only your fish.


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

emc7 said:


> lol, everyone thought I was a guy for like 5 years. It doesn't matter. Only your fish.


Haha wow! I thought you were a guy.. Dunno why.. Hmm.. Now i'm corrected!


----------



## dvorak (Mar 12, 2012)

phlyergirl said:


> Hmm. Are you shaking the bejesus out of the nitrate test bottles and vial?


Yep lol. I'm following the test instructions to the letter.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

dvorak said:


> Correct you are, I am a guy! I just thought they were talking about phlyergirl so i didn't say anything


Haha, now that you mention it, maybe they were... >.<



emc7 said:


> lol, everyone thought I was a guy for like 5 years.


OOPS. I did too :shock: SORRY!!!!


----------



## dvorak (Mar 12, 2012)

Well It's been a couple days and i just tested again. Temp is at 76F, PH 7, Ammonia 0, Nitrites 0, and Nitrates 0.
Do you think it's that even 6 Danios aren't putting out enough ammonia like the guy at the store said? should we get more fish?


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

I think it's fine. If you stick with small schooling fish like tetras and danios they shouldn't put out enough waste to have the ammonia spike even if the problem is them not putting enough waste out now.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Don't get more fish, you are doing fine. 

Sorry for the female assumption. 

More than not still think I am a guy.


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

dvorak said:


> should we get more fish?


I say no as well. Just give it time, let your fish and tank get settled. Maybe after a few weeks then you can re-evaluate and decide if/what fish you might want to add.




Obsidian said:


> More than not still think I am a guy.


AHH... My assumptions must be incredibly off. I thought you were a guy as well... Bahh..


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Obsidian said:


> More than not still think I am a guy.


Wait, what? MIND. BLOWN. :lol:;-)


----------



## dvorak (Mar 12, 2012)

Thought i post this in this thread so everyone knows the previous problem.

Ok so I did a good 25% water change the other day and everything was fine, but yesterday night I noticed the water looked weird (though it was late and thought it was just me being tired). I looked this morning and it is cloudy. Also i'm still reading a good PH of 7, but still 0 Ammonia, Nitrites, and Nitrates.

On a side note, one of my Glowlight Danios is becoming an outcast, he likes to just hide behind a rock and sits there, even when i feed.


----------

